
Delicious is finally dead - mappy
http://delicious.com/
======
novaleaf
i'm an active user. i use it for bookmarking.

it's been down for a few days, I hope it comes back, otherwise all my
bookmarks are gone :(

------
edmanet
Wow. I hadn't thought of delicious in a long time.

------
thetechnews
i think delicious is live old version in short time

~~~
mappy
They've been slopping about for the past several months, and it looks like
they've finally given up on it.

Really, how difficult is it to have a site and service that stores links and
tags? Even at a high volume of data, in this day and age it should be trivial
unless the money's not there to support it.

According to [http://blog.delicious.com/](http://blog.delicious.com/) , they
cancelled the premium service in January, attempted to monetize it again via
sponsored links in RSS feeds in March, failed to revise the site successfully
in March, then had "site problems", and finally said this month that they
would be transitioning back to del.icio.us, but they seem to have been unable
to do that either. Now the site's either down or stating that it has too much
traffic. They've completely screwed the pooch.

It's really sad.

~~~
natevw
Yeah, I made the mistake of continuing to collect links via the site while its
been slowly getting more broken. Been too busy to write my own simple self-
hosted version.

Now I realize — obvious in retrospect — that I should have simply jumped to
Pinboard as soon as I had managed to export my bookmarks a few weeks ago. (Or
years ago when Delicious got "sunset" for the first time, and Pinboard first
came out and everyone else but me switched over…!)

